# What do you think?



## Beka (Apr 17, 2013)

Showing really hasn't even crossed my mind as i bought my pup purely as a pet but we have been having such great results at the German Shepherd League we go too that i will be taking up competitive obedience and possibly agility later on under the training of our great instructor who thinks we have what it takes.

She also thinks there is no reason we shouldn't show if we wanted too as she thinks my pup is a beautiful example and he comes from champion lines on his sires side.

I know nothing about showing and what a dog should/shouldn't be like to compete (apart from the usual breed standards etc) so opinions on my boy would be great...

This is him at 20 weeks.



















This is his sire (dog at top of the page, CH Blackcrest From A Far)
South Island German Shepherd League :: HEATHCOTE


----------



## Beka (Apr 17, 2013)

Also i know i will need to learn to stack him etc etc but that will all happen if i decide to go ahead. In the mean time he is pictured basically how he put himself when asked to stay for a treat, he almost stacked himself lol!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She is very mature looking in the body for her age. 

High withers, OK topline, slightly steep croup that should be longer. She is a bit deep in the body right now and it makes her look square in structure. Very good angulation front and rear, though right now she has a bit much in the rear for my tastes. Beautiful feminine head and very rich and nice color.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

This puppy is a male Lisa xD

That said, I overall agree with the critique. I find him a bit femme looking, and the head should be stronger at this age. Not my style, but not a bad pup


----------



## Beka (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks guys, and yes male pup. Can't say I ever considered his face to be feminine looking haha but that's fine, I just won't tell him haha


----------



## Beka (Apr 17, 2013)

Also just wondering, do different countries look for different things when it comes to their GSDs? Just noticed a lot of our show dogs here in NZ have differing things when I compare to photos of GSDs in other countries? I notice a lot prefer the working dog structure over seas? 
I find this forum so interesting and have learnt so much!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Oops, sorry. I missed that. HE still has a very pretty head.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah...shows are really a comparison of what's there that day. So its hard to tell you to show or not without knowing what venue, what type of dog, ect. He looks like a good dog, I have a hard time telling when they're puppies on what they'll look like when they'll be a little more full.

A show will compare him to the other dogs there that day. If he's the "closest" to the standard (or what the judge thinks is the standard) you'll win. If another dog is closer, you'll lose. You might have a better overall dog...but the judge might be looking for bigger/blockier heads that day and a dog with "worse" overall conformation will beat you if its got a better head.

In the US, shows are extremely political and the handler could win you a show even if the dog isn't the greatest.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

He's beautiful...


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

wow i really like him.handsome boy!!


----------



## Beka (Apr 17, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Yeah...shows are really a comparison of what's there that day. So its hard to tell you to show or not without knowing what venue, what type of dog, ect. He looks like a good dog, I have a hard time telling when they're puppies on what they'll look like when they'll be a little more full.
> 
> A show will compare him to the other dogs there that day. If he's the "closest" to the standard (or what the judge thinks is the standard) you'll win. If another dog is closer, you'll lose. You might have a better overall dog...but the judge might be looking for bigger/blockier heads that day and a dog with "worse" overall conformation will beat you if its got a better head.
> 
> In the US, shows are extremely political and the handler could win you a show even if the dog isn't the greatest.


Wow it sounds rather intense in the US! Ive never attended a dog show here in NZ but i will go a long and check some out at some point.
I show horses so i totally understand where you're coming from about the judging etc


----------



## buttersburgh (Jan 5, 2013)

The judge thing is totally true....ever see the movie best in show? Practically a documentary. I used to show labs and there was a handler that could "show a goat on a rope" and win she was so connected. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking dog. show him and don't worry about it.
learn as you go.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome boy


----------

